# Restarting after falling off the horse



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

So I had started and was to day 21 or so of Mike's program when I had to travel abroad. I actually had a very stressful last few months with little sleep and little time, and I fell completely off the horse, taking immodium to stabilize me.Wondering. At this point since it has been 2 1/2 months, can I just start up back clean from the beginning or is that not recommended? I wasn't to the point where I could state absolutely that Mike's program was fully showing results, but I had a sense of promise from it. In any event, the sessions were extremely relaxing which was welcome in any event.Embarrassed that this happened (and that I hooked my train up to immodium which I never had used much before).But excited to really re-focus and get back on the program - just want to do it the right way.SunSpot


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think numbers of people have redone the program from the beginning when it didn't "take" after the first go-round. See it through to the end and see where it takes you.Mark


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Probably right. That and keeping up my other regimen (whether that ends up including directly trying Provex or using my other supplements I have been doing up to now).Thanks!I do think it has been long enough since I was on the program that I really do need to start from the beginning again.SunSpot


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sunspot - Mike suggests that if you miss more than two weeks in a row to just start over for the best results - so you are doing the best thing... all the best and hope it helps you - remember there is support if you need it - take care!


----------

